# Mediaplayer will nicht.



## xSkaSchY (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wollte ein Streamplayer auf  WMP SDK basis machen.
Also Code für den Playbutton habe ich folgenden Code:


```
Private Sub playbutton_Click()
    MediaPlayer1.FileName = "http://62.141.37.13:8000"
    MediaPlayer1.play
End Sub
```

Als Error kommt:


```
Run-Time Error  '-2147467259 (80004005)';
Method of Play of Object  'IMediaPlayer2' failed
```

Was ist daran falsch ? Habe grade erst angefangen mit Visual Basic und wollt mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Gruss Toby

** edit **
Wenn ich den Filename zu "C:\musikdatei.mp3"  änder funktioniert es.
Woran könnte es liegen ?


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (27. Mai 2004)

*Das gleiche...*

Das gleiche hab ich auch ^^ Macht er den Fehler und spielt trotzdem ab?


----------



## Venture (15. August 2004)

Soweit ich weis will der MediaPlayer einen Aufruf für Dateien im Internet in etwa so haben:

```
WMP.URL = "http://62.141.37.13:8000"
WMP.Controls.play
```

Das ist jetzt mit dem Windows MediaPlayer 9 Steuerelement in VB6.

Welche Playerversion habt ihr denn eingebunden?


----------



## Rift (15. August 2004)

das gleiche problem gilt wohl für mich auch...


----------



## meilon (16. August 2004)

Ich habe auch dieses Problem!
Einbinden tu ich das ganze unter Komponenten > Windows Media Player
der Pfad dafür ist C:\Windows\System32\msdxm.ocx
Dieses Controll kennt die URL eigenschaft auch nicht, nur BaseURL, funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
Was für eine Version das ist, weiß ich net, aber vielleicht hilft das weiter!

mfg

EDIT:
Habe nach nem WMP Control für Vers. 9.0 gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Muss ich das extra runterladen? Und wenn ich das Programm dann Compiliere und an andere weitergebe, brauchen die dann WMP 9 unterstützung?

EDIT die 2te!
Nach der Installation von Windows MediaPlayer 9 wird das alte Controll ersetzt. Stream usw geht, jetzt will ich aber das man das Control selber nicht sieht und die Informationen die zwischen Visualization und den Steuerelementen steht in ein Laber gepackt wird. Könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen soll?
Danke!


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (21. August 2004)

*...*

Ich Bentuze Den Mediaplayer der schon in den Components drin ist...


Alles so gemacht wie es hier steht und als Fehler bekomm ich 



```
Run Time Error  ' 438 ' 
Object doesent Support  this Property or Method
```

achja wenn es bei einem leuft 

MAcht dne Player mal bitte als anhang mit dem OCX


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (21. August 2004)

*Lüppt aber...*

Der Player leuft ich hoere mUsik bekomme aber einen Fehler 


```
Runtime Error  '-3 (fffffffd)'
```


Kann mir wer helfen


----------



## Tanky (24. September 2004)

hey ho,

ich hab grade genau das gleiche problem, ich krieg auch andauerend RuntimeError -3...
zwischenzeitlich hab ich zwar rausgefunden das der fehler nicht kommt wenn ich die URL schon in der IDE belege...
der taucht nur auf wenn ich die URL zur laufzeit setze! 
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (25. September 2004)

*also...*

Du Updatest deinen MediaPlayer ! 


Ziehst dann ganz normal den MediaPlayer auf die Form ! 

Und bei url kommt die stream url reiN ! 


Dann drüfte es laufen !


----------



## Tanky (12. Oktober 2004)

also ich hab jetzt meinen mediaplayer auf version 7.1 upgedatet und es kommt immernoch der gleiche fehler!
sobald ich mit .play wieder wiedergabe starten will kommt der laufzeitfehler!


----------



## kenyinhell (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab folgende Frage:
 Habe den MediaPlayer in mein Form eingebunden. Nun fehlt ihm ja das übliche Menü.
 Wie Schreibe ich im Menü vom Form eine Open-Anweisung mit der ich dem Player ein Video aus einem lokalen Ordner übergeben kann?


----------

